# Greatest Sailing Photo for SailNet Intro Page



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Do you have the greatest photo ever taken?

We maybe revamping a little bit on SailNet Introduce Yourself page, and need a really terrific photo that shows sailing and its enjoyment and how it makes people happy.

A tall order? Maybe you have a photo thats so great you always look at it with the "Wow" factor. It needs to be copywrite clear too, i.e you, your family etc took it, and you wouldn't mind us using it.

Mark


----------

